# Goodyear Eagle F1 Sidewall Bubble



## marsm (Oct 7, 2004)

It finally happened to me  I got a bubble on the sidewall of my front tire. Tire has ~12,000 miles on it. What are the odds of getting a prorated replacement tire (actually two)?


----------



## vr6t3t4 (May 1, 2005)

slim to none. a side wall bulge is caused by an impact, not a manufacturing defect... its not Goodyear's fault the bulge is there. a roadhazzard warranty covers it (usually an option at large tire chains)


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

marsm said:


> It finally happened to me  I got a bubble on the sidewall of my front tire. Tire has ~12,000 miles on it. What are the odds of getting a prorated replacement tire (actually two)?





vr6t3t4 said:


> slim to none. a side wall bulge is caused by an impact, not a manufacturing defect... its not Goodyear's fault the bulge is there. a roadhazzard warranty covers it (usually an option at large tire chains)


:thumbup::thumbup:

However, if the OP bought some sort of "Road Hazard Warranty" from the reseller (if offered), that would be the only way to get prorated replacement


----------



## marsm (Oct 7, 2004)

vr6t3t4 said:


> slim to none. a side wall bulge is caused by an impact, not a manufacturing defect... its not Goodyear's fault the bulge is there. a roadhazzard warranty covers it (usually an option at large tire chains)


That's what I thought but I was hopoing that due to the issues people have had with the sidewall there might be some outside chance.


----------



## marsm (Oct 7, 2004)

BsickPassat said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> However, if the OP bought some sort of "Road Hazard Warranty" from the reseller (if offered), that would be the only way to get prorated replacement


The tires on the car are still the OEM ones that came on it new.


----------



## vr6t3t4 (May 1, 2005)

marsm said:


> The tires on the car are still the OEM ones that came on it new.


ur f'ed then, buy a new tire and move on with life


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

marsm said:


> The tires on the car are still the OEM ones that came on it new.


You're f'd

unless you bought the wheel/tire protection package when you bought the car.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

BsickPassat said:


> You're out of luck
> 
> unless you bought the wheel/tire protection package when you bought the car.


indeed, sorry !


----------



## marsm (Oct 7, 2004)

Thanks it's what I figured. Winter wheels/tires are going on soon (sooner than I originally wanted) so I'll be driving the other car until then.


----------

